# What is on your bucket list ??



## Milkman (Apr 13, 2015)

I am starting this in the OT forum to keep it more sensible.

What is on your list of things to do before you kick the bucket?   Shoot a certain animal or group of animals??  Catch a certain fish? Climb a mountain? Jump out of a plane?  See the world? 
  Share with us what it is you would like to accomplish.


My hope is to see all 50 US States.  I have set foot in 45 of them as of this year.  I hope to see the remaining 5 before I retire in 5 more years. After that I hope to start going back to some of the favorite places we visited while completing the bucket list and maybe visit Europe and South America.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

I have lowered my sights a little Milkman. I want to visit every County in Georgia. Still got a few to go.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 13, 2015)

Since my bucket has a missing bottom ... I doubt that I will add much to the list ... 

But I have traveled to most of the East Coast of the USA and some of the Mid West and some of Eastern Europe  ... 

I'd like to see the West Coast, Alaska and some other places here in the USA. I'd like to add Spain and Italy .... I may even like to see where my folks all came from in Scotland ....


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 13, 2015)

To finally figure out life I had a bucket and pretty much finished it other than the jet plane ride I had planned so I could break the sound barrier and play top gun, but as I dug into life, I realized the list was full of needless garbage that try's to justify a life of little pleasure during the first 50 years.

I plan to adopt a " this year I am going too" list and quit putting things in a dreamers bucket.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 13, 2015)

You made me realize that I have never thought about it........ Hmmm, a pontoon with a gas grill mounted on it would be what I would like to have.... to do..... have time to enjoy a pontoon with a gas grill


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2015)

I would like to cruise the Intracoastal Waterway in a sea-worthy houseboat.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 13, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I would like to cruise the Intracoastal Waterway in a sea-worthy houseboat.



Are you referring the the IC waterway on the Atlantic side of the US ?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Are you referring the the IC waterway on the Atlantic side of the US ?



Yes.It would be a trip with many stops!


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 13, 2015)

Skydiving.  Make it to my first solo jump, then quit.  Just to be able to say I did it (and have the memories too, of course).  My luck ran out a long time ago, and if I kept jumping, I know that one day it would certainly kill me.

If only they still did static line jumps.  No way am I strapping a dude to my backside for a tandem jump.  Guess I'd have to search around for an outfit that has female instructors.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2015)

Hunt bongo and sable in Africa, stone sheep in Alaska, gaur in Asia, jaguar in South America, clouded and snow leopards in their home ranges.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

I just have too many buckets.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 13, 2015)

Big Elk..

The rest of the bucket is pretty much done.

Oh... AND hit the lotto.

That way, I could get a bigger "bucket".

Cracker... I done telled you we can do dat'... 

In my boat or a yak.. Not no house boat though..

If we can't get rid of bummer, my boat might be my house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Costa Rica. My Grand daddy was one of the civil engineers on the Panama Canal. Been all over the U.S., Mexico and Bahama's. Costa Rica is my bucket list. That's all. Costa Rica.


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 13, 2015)

My bucket list of pleasure is a Big Elk on a pack in hunt. Simple. Other than that , enjoy life and watch my baby girl grow up happy.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 13, 2015)

See the beaches of Normandy, France.

Own saltwater-front property

Shoot an authentic M1 Garand rifle


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 13, 2015)

The bottom of my bucket rusted out and all my stuff said bye bye.  About the only passion I have left as far as a bucket list is to see the big trees out west. Happy to stay right here in the good ol USA.


----------



## Horns (Apr 13, 2015)

I want to see my kids finish college and be comfortable in their chosen career paths. I would also like to take the Mrs. on the vacation of a lifetime. To where? Idk


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

I have always wanted to ride a train across the Continental United States.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 13, 2015)

Would love to go tour Israel.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 13, 2015)

In the short term bucket is to finish our 1 1/2 year long house building project. 

In the long term bucket is to visit all 50 states, about 20 to go.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 13, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I would like to cruise the Intracoastal Waterway in a sea-worthy houseboat.



Did that, courtesy of a friend with deep pockets and a 44' long 18' beam twin cat diesel catamaran.  I rode along from Charleston to Annapolis in just over two weeks, it was an awesome adventure I can't recommend enough.  Memories for a lifetime, we had a blast.

I'd love to do it again someday, though I guess I'll have to downgrade my boat a bit this time.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd like to learn to recognize the little important things. Make sure I don't miss to many of them.  I'd like to hunt out west a time or two, but keeping my health long enough to see my two boys become respectible men will suit me.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 13, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> You made me realize that I have never thought about it........ Hmmm, a pontoon with a gas grill mounted on it would be what I would like to have.... to do..... have time to enjoy a pontoon with a gas grill



Had one of these too, it's a great fun. 

(Dang, I guess I've had a pretty good life and never really thought about it...)


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 13, 2015)

Now for me, own a sailboat again, travel to Europe again (not on the sailboat), travel the ICW again (on the sailboat), maybe even do the "Great Loop".


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2015)

jonkayak said:


> In the short term bucket is to finish our 1 1/2 year long house building project.
> 
> In the long term bucket is to visit all 50 states, about 20 to go.



Do you have the states you have visited listed in some sort of way? I did mine in a word document with the year listed by it for the first visit to that state. Helps me know which ones are left to visit and which ones are close to each other.


----------



## Ribeye Lover (Apr 14, 2015)

See a black panther in Georgia.


----------



## livetohunt (Apr 14, 2015)

Harvest at least one 200" whitetail with my bow.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 14, 2015)

Hunting

1) Elk
2) Mule Deer
3) Antelope
4) Alaska/Yukon Moose
5) Canada Whitetail

Life

I want to see Alaska and Europe


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 14, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Do you have the states you have visited listed in some sort of way? I did mine in a word document with the year listed by it for the first visit to that state. Helps me know which ones are left to visit and which ones are close to each other.



My parents have big wall map hanging in the garage, they color in the states they visit on each trip.  Not many left.


----------



## Darien1 (Apr 16, 2015)

I want to see more states but the biggie on my list is to see the Northern Lights.

A couple of years ago I took a couple of weeks and just hit the road in my Camry and drove the back roads of America.  Headed to the UP of Michigan and turned left and then across the top of the country to Montana.  I think I have been to all the Western States except California and Oregon neither of which I am in a big hurry to see.  Soon I hope to do the itty bitty states in the NE.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 16, 2015)

Darien1 said:


> I want to see more states but the biggie on my list is to see the Northern Lights.
> 
> A couple of years ago I took a couple of weeks and just hit the road in my Camry and drove the back roads of America.  Headed to the UP of Michigan and turned left and then across the top of the country to Montana.  I think I have been to all the Western States except California and Oregon neither of which I am in a big hurry to see.  Soon I hope to do the itty bitty states in the NE.



We did the New England trip in 2011.  Flew into Boston and drove a loop of a little over 400 miles.  Saw parts of 7 states within that loop.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 16, 2015)

Uh, write a Bucket List?


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 16, 2015)

I've checked everything off of my bucket list. I'm just marking time now.


----------



## GA native (Apr 17, 2015)

I want to see a ball game in every SEC football stadium.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 18, 2015)

I would like to spend some time in the swamps where boat is the way around. Funds will never allow it, but I would like to fly in to one of them Canadian lakes !!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 18, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I would like to spend some time in the swamps where boat is the way around. Funds will never allow it, but I would like to fly in to one of them Canadian lakes !!



You might be surprised what a few $$$ a month will add up to if you make that a priority
Go for it


----------



## walukabuck (Apr 22, 2015)

See the west.
a day game at wrigley
fenway park
and a tradition unlike any others, the masters


----------



## Milkman (Apr 23, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> See the west.
> a day game at wrigley
> fenway park
> and a tradition unlike any others, the masters



See the Masters be played or play in it ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

GA native said:


> I want to see a ball game in every SEC football stadium.



I've got 9 out of the 14. Haven't been to Arkansas, South Carolina, UGA, Mizzou, or Texas A&M. 

My bucket list would be to complete the Turkey Grand Slam. My bad knee's might prevent me from getting a Goulds and Merriams, though.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 23, 2015)

Hike the Appalachian Trail!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 25, 2015)

35 Whelen said:


> Hike the Appalachian Trail!



1. Thru hike the AT. I had it planned about 16 yrs ago then life happened. lol
2. I would love to go on a good quality whitetail hunt.
3. I would like to see all 50 sates-probably 20 or so left. I need to add them up. 
4. I would love to go to evey national park.
5. Take the kids to Washington D.C. for the history- if I can stomach the smell of the politicians.
6. I have a list of firearms I'd like to own.
7. To be debt free-that will be my last one. lol

This is the short list. I'm a dreamer...


----------



## work2play2 (Apr 27, 2015)

i would like to teach my kids how to fish and the trip not be a disaster. 

and for my neighbors to stop axing me questions


----------



## Dub (May 10, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I am starting this in the OT forum to keep it more sensible.
> 
> What is on your list of things to do before you kick the bucket?   Shoot a certain animal or group of animals??  Catch a certain fish? Climb a mountain? Jump out of a plane?  See the world?
> Share with us what it is you would like to accomplish.
> ...





See my son graduate from high school
See my son graduate from college
Be my son's best man at his wedding if he so chooses
Take my wife on the vacations that she's always wanted: Italy, Breat Britan and Ireland
Pray that I become a grandfather when it's time
Live very close to wherever my son lives....Wiife and I will buy a townhouse in the area
Continue to own miniatrue German Schaunzers....had 'em since I was 9 years old and am crazy aobut the breed.
Be healthy when it's time to retire
Keep saving hard and managing investments so as to retire comfortably
Hunt and fish a few times each year
wear out many grills in my life


----------



## jbird1 (May 11, 2015)

Dub said:


> See my son graduate from high school
> See my son graduate from college
> Be my son's best man at his wedding if he so chooses
> Take my wife on the vacations that she's always wanted: Italy, Breat Britan and Ireland
> ...


----------



## calibob1 (May 11, 2015)

Oh yeah,and world peace.


----------



## Bambi (May 19, 2015)

To save someone's life


----------



## work2play2 (May 24, 2015)

Bambi said:


> To save someone's life



its not what its cracked up to be.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 24, 2015)

To visit all 7 Continents.  Will hit number 5 this year.


----------



## satchmo (May 24, 2015)

A  Shiras moose.


----------



## Milkman (May 27, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> To visit all 7 Continents.  Will hit number 5 this year.



Now that is a different sort of achievement, Congrats !!

 I have a ways to go on this. I haven't left North America yet.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Now that is a different sort of achievement, Congrats !!
> 
> I have a ways to go on this. I haven't left North America yet.



The best part is that I am doing it on the company dime.  Hope to hit Australia this year for number 5.  Getting them to let me go to Antarctica will be the trick...


----------



## Milkman (May 10, 2016)

Milkman said:


> My hope is to see all 50 US States.  I have set foot in 45 of them as of this year.  I hope to see the remaining 5 before I retire in 5 more years. After that I hope to start going back to some of the favorite places we visited while completing the bucket list and maybe visit Europe and South America.



Here it is a year later and I am still at the same point on my bucket list.  Still have only seen 45 of the 50 states. It seems my sweetie had her own bucket list that included  owning a house on Lake Sinclair.  All our spare time and $$ has gone into that since last summer.  
Now I just got to get my bucket list back on the front burner. 

How is it going for y'all that responded ???  Any accomplishments ?


----------



## skeeter24 (May 12, 2016)

Turkey Grand Slam

All Triple Crown horse races in the same year


----------



## 660griz (May 13, 2016)

Ride all the best roads in the U.S. on a motorcycle. 
Visit all National parks in the U.S.
Big game hunt in Africa, bow and rifle.
Big elk archery backpack hunt.
Pontoon boat (that will do 60 mph)
Scuba dive the Great Barrier Reef.
Able to hunt and fish on my own property.
A month long backpack/hike.
See a Great White shark 'fly' in person.
Do the Trans America trail on a dual-sport motorcycle.
Kill Zombies.


----------



## champ (May 13, 2016)

Taking a year off work to see what being a Carnie is like....


----------



## gunnurse (May 13, 2016)

Get my amateur radio license. Done 5/14/15!
See/fish Alaska.
Go out west, sleep on the prairie and look up at the stars.


----------



## TJay (May 15, 2016)

I want to take a good bull elk, a good muley and a nice pronghorn.  I got a nice bull in '14, last season tried on the muley and struck out.  Trying again this Oct.


----------



## ripplerider (May 15, 2016)

Paddle the Grand Canyon with lots of time for side hikes. Skydive solo (they probably wouldnt accept me due to shoulder issues). See my kids graduate college. See Buddy Guy in a small venue. Kill a big bull elk on public land. Catch a 10 lb.+ brown trout.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 16, 2016)

I want to see a Great White breach in the wild.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 16, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> The best part is that I am doing it on the company dime.  Hope to hit Australia this year for number 5.  Getting them to let me go to Antarctica will be the trick...



Ah you have the same professional challenge I do. I've got Europe, SA, Asia, NA w/ Hawaii and only need Africa, Australia and Antarctica.


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2016)

Kill an elk


----------



## Milkman (May 4, 2017)

No posts to this thread in almost a year.  

Anyone accomplished any of the items on  your list ??

I plan to whittle another state off my bucket list in September of this year. Planning another southwest trip that will include New Mexico.  Somehow I missed it last time. 

I will have visited 46 states after that.


----------



## TJay (May 4, 2017)

TJay said:


> I want to take a good bull elk, a good muley and a nice pronghorn.  I got a nice bull in '14, last season tried on the muley and struck out.  Trying again this Oct.



Got a nice muley last year!  On to Pronghorn!


----------



## ugajay (May 4, 2017)

Good deal TJay! Nice looking mulie. I knocked a big one off of my bucket list a little over a year ago. Made it to 30 years old lol. Never really thought that would happen!


----------



## Barfolomew (May 5, 2017)

Based on how corporate America is going, I have two things on my list:

1) Make sure kid gets a career so they don't have to be supported.
2) Retire before I die


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2017)

I'm pretty easily satisfied with mundane life, but a few things I would like to do if I could:

See Alaska and catch spawning-colors arctic char and dolly varden on a mouse fly, then hunt moose and caribou.

See the northern lights.

See a whale.

Go on an elk hunt somewhere in the Rockies.

See Africa, and hunt and kill something weird like a sable antelope and eat its tenderloins cooked over a campfire. Then catch one of those Goliath tiger fish.

See the Scottish Highlands where most of my people came from.

Kill a wild buffalo with a primitive bow and arrows, from horseback.

Recreate John Lawson's 1699-1700 journey through SC and NC on foot, and see what is there now, and imagine what was there then.

Share a campfire and a bottle of Knob Creek with Nic; preferably somewhere way back in a swamp or in one of the aforementioned places on the list.


----------



## Crakajak (May 5, 2017)

Trap  in Alaska.
Catch a huge halibut.
See 49 of the 50 states.
Live healthy happy and long.
Die quick and happy.


----------



## Milkman (May 5, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Trap  in Alaska.
> Catch a huge halibut.
> See 49 of the 50 states.
> Live healthy happy and long.
> Die quick and happy.



which state are you leaving out ??


----------



## Crakajak (May 5, 2017)

Hawaii. Can't fly that far because of possible blood clots.Ain't worth dying for.I can drive to the rest.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 5, 2017)

Milkman said:


> which state are you leaving out ??





Crakajak said:


> Hawaii. Can't fly that far because of possible blood clots.Ain't worth dying for.I can drive to the rest.



They got boats going from the west coast to Hawaii.  Get on one of them.  Dont let a health issue stop you.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm still hoping to do Route 66. I did get to see a very small portion of it while I was in Oklahoma, but I'm not going to count that.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jul 5, 2017)

The great loop. 
Catch a giant Bluefin Tuna at tuna alley. 
See the Grand Canyon. 
Australia 
Africa
Alaska
RV all the mainland states.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> The best part is that I am doing it on the company dime.  Hope to hit Australia this year for number 5.  Getting them to let me go to Antarctica will be the trick...



I have the same goal and have six out of seven. Just need to get to Antarctica. Maybe one day I can take one of those high dollar cruises.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 11, 2017)

My bucket list is finished except for getting my daughter raised up to maturity before I kick off. That's my main one anyhow.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2017)

T.P. said:


> My bucket list is finished except for getting my daughter raised up to maturity before I kick off. That's my main one anyhow.



Congrats on the accomplishment.  What was on the list ?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 11, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Congrats on the accomplishment.  What was on the list ?



Not much, Milkman. I wanted a piece of land and that was about it.


----------

